# 36 Volt Golf Cart battery to 12 Volt hook-up



## PD-Riverman

Got a PM about how I hooked 3 12 volt sources together on a 36 volt Golf Cart battery set-up, so I drawed a picture in case someone else was interested.










I use these Heavy Duty Disconnects on the Series Plug as well as on the 12 volt sources and on the inverter. I can run a inverter off either of the 3 12 volt sources, but If I want To hook all them together for more "run time" I unplug the Series plug then I have a 3 into 1 adapter made with 4 of these disconnects and some short wire-----one plugs into each 12 volt source and one into the inverter. The SERIES PLUG HAS to be UNPLUGGED or the sparks will fly. All my wires are at least 4 gauge(some 2 gauge) including the short series jumper wire that jumps from the + and _ of each battery.










Edited to add-----All 3 of my 12 volt sources are run out of the battery compartment so I do not get sparks near the battery when I hook up the inverter and also so the Series plug does not get pulgged into by mistake.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

How do you plan on monitoring the SOC of the batteries? 

Changing back a forth between a 12v and 36v system they can get unbalanced very easy which would cause damage to them.

WWW


----------



## PD-Riverman

I do not monitor the SOC, If I was to pull off the battery to long the inverter would shut-down under load if the batteries were getting weak. I just drive my Golf Cart where I want and when I want 115 volts I plug my inverter into one of the 12 volt source. If I am using the inverter alot I rotate the 3 12 volt sources so I use them about a equal amounts or I unplug the "series" plug and plug all 3 sources together and pull off all 3 equal which should keep them close in balance. Works good, has for Years. 



wy_white_wolf said:


> How do you plan on monitoring the SOC of the batteries?
> 
> Changing back a forth between a 12v and 36v system they can get unbalanced very easy which would cause damage to them.
> 
> WWW


----------



## Sparticle

Is there an easier way to do this? I also have a 36 volt golf cart with 3 panels on top charging the batteries. I'd like to be able to put an inverter on this cart. Is there some sort of "adapter" that could be used to knock the 36 down to 12?


----------



## SolarGary

Sparticle said:


> Is there an easier way to do this? I also have a 36 volt golf cart with 3 panels on top charging the batteries. I'd like to be able to put an inverter on this cart. Is there some sort of "adapter" that could be used to knock the 36 down to 12?


Hi,
I don't think so. 
Tripplite makes a 36 volt inverter/charger, but its a beast -- 3600 watts and weighs 55 lbs. 

I'm in the middle of adding one of these to my ElecTrak tractor (36 VDC pack), and the Tripplite appears to be well made and has worked well in the bit of testing I've done so far with it. Others who have had one for a while seem to like them.
I've got it set up so that the Tripplite can either be carried on the ElecTrak when power is wanted out in the field, or otherwise on a stand in the garage where it can be hooked up easily for charging the 36 V pack.

I like the way Riverman did it, and almost went that way, but decided that the 36 V inverter was a little better a solution for powering the house in power outage emergencies. 

---
Riverman -- thanks for the help on the SB disconnects and diagram -- soldered the disconnects this morning with no problems.


Gary


----------



## PD-Riverman

They make a small reducer around 25 amps 36 vdc to 12 vdc, but it Cost plus its not big enough to run a good size inverter. The way I got mine hooked up has served me for years and it gets used alot. Just do not draw off the same 2 batteries all the time.



Sparticle said:


> Is there an easier way to do this? I also have a 36 volt golf cart with 3 panels on top charging the batteries. I'd like to be able to put an inverter on this cart. Is there some sort of "adapter" that could be used to knock the 36 down to 12?


If You want "real simple" and you are not pulling HEAVY LOADS off the inverter---Get a few feet of some heavy gauge wire and add 2 GOOD Heavy Duty jumper cable ends and clip them across 2 6 volt batteries---can not get much easier than that. Now having said that if you hook them up wrong you will probably burn your inverter.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Sparticle said:


> Is there an easier way to do this? I also have a 36 volt golf cart with 3 panels on top charging the batteries. I'd like to be able to put an inverter on this cart. Is there some sort of "adapter" that could be used to knock the 36 down to 12?


If your looking to run an inverter why not just get a 36vdc inverter?


----------



## Sparticle

Can't find an affordable one. Got a recommendation?


----------



## frank

http://www.traderscity.com/board/pr...port-1/36v-to-12v-voltage-transformer-149990/


----------



## PD-Riverman

Frank this dc to dc voltage reducer is not rated high enough to run a decent size inverter off of, but it would work for some lights etc.



frank said:


> http://www.traderscity.com/board/pr...port-1/36v-to-12v-voltage-transformer-149990/


----------

